# Marconi Oral History - Information & Anecdotes



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Secretary of the Marconi Veterans Association has just sent out a request for information.

More details can be found in the attached do***ent '*Marconi Interviewee Call Out *

Anyone can contribute.

See next post in this thread.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Secretary of the Marconi Veterans Association has just forwarded a request for information from the Essex Records Office. It reads as follows:-

The Essex Record Office is planning a series of interviews, the purpose of which is to record the Marconi Oral History. This project focuses on the social history surrounding the Marconi Company. It does not propose to focus on the technical side but on the people in and around Marconi. What effect did Marconi have on you, your family, your life?

More details can be found in the attached do***ent '*Marconi Interviewee Call Out*'

The interviews will *NOT* be face to face but conducted via video conferencing with only the audio being kept. Anecdotes are welcome.

I do hope you will be able to take part. Should you require an extra information please email me or telephone - 01245 267696.

Yours faithfully
Colin Fletcher
Secretary MVA



Marconi Interviewee Call Out.pdf
150.2 KB











Virus-free. www.avg.com


----------

